# My switching layout



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello this will be a blog on my switching layout that i will be building. It is a track plan that I found on the mr web site called the huron terminal. Will post pic as I make progress


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are some progress pic so far. Hope to have some more progress made this weekend


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Kewl. It looks like you have plenty of room. No reach issues which is even nicer.
What kind of layout size is this, is this ho scale btw?

Nice start, cant wait to see more progress pics


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes it is ho scale and the layout size will be 12ft by 16.6ft


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a layout update for 5-5-12 sorry it been a while working on the layout has been slow.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

what industries or buildings do you have planned?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

thats gonna look good! so much room to play with


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking Good


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I dont know yet what buildings I will use a have a few and might try to scrach build some from around here where I live. Ya it will be nice and big when it is done.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow... that's a really big switching layout. :thumbsup:

With so much space, you might even consider some elevated sections...


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ya I have thought about that just not sure yet


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Keep it comin.

Your doing good things here!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I have gotten some more track down will get some pic up tommrow. Sorry so long for the update.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

:thumbsup: Making some good progress, keep it going!


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a pic of the first street being made on the layout.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Is the grey goop supposed to get all over the track like that  ? I saw a silver CN reefer in one of your previous images. Did you borrow mine and not tell me? LOL.

-J.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I think you should have filled the inside of the tracks where your road crossings are. All you need to do is a run a spatula or say a credit card and run it on the inside of the tracks to clear out the smooth-it/drywall compound on the inside of the rail.

btw- i started using smooth-it but switched to ready mix drywall compound since its alot cheaper and you get twice as much and its basically the same thing and works if not better:thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well this is what I got done tonight so far. Got the smoth it tape down for the parking lot around one of the building. Will show more as I get it done.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok now the road is poured time to let it dry over night then sand it in the morning


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Got everything sanded down this morning now to paint it


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

looks good, your making progress...

I picked up another bag of ready mix drywall compound last night, only $6.50 for a bag at homedepot. in my opinion so worth it for the price....

Give it a try lears when you run out of smooth-it


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have I like it I am just using up all the smoth-it my wife got me when hobby lobby by are house was clearing out the train selection she got them for 1.00 a box


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok here is the parking lot painted and the road painted now just to paint the lines


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

What color paint did you use for your road and parking lot?? Kinda hard to see from those pictures

btw, a buck a box for smooth-it thats a steal


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I use the craft paint from walmart mixed some gray and white for the parking lot. For the road I used black and weathered it up


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I will get my better cammra out and get some good pic


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well here is what I have been working on yesterday and today put this in so the trains can do a complet run this lift brige is in now just have to finish laying the track and wire everything up the best parts is I have not spent any money on this project it has all been free.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That is some great stuff!! The bridge is awesome!!


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is what I have been working on the last few day its not finished just wanted to see how it would fit


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow! Whole layout is looking good so far. And to do everything on the cheap is even better.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes that is part of the reason the layout has taking so long to get to this point


----------

